# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Tiphs' bookmarks

## Tiphs

Heya ! 

This is a lovely project, I'm joining in ! 
So I'm trying different new styles, as it doesn't require a lot of time to make; first with a random map, second with New Zealand. Let's see what will come next !

----------


## J.Edward

Those are both nice, Tiphs  :Smile: 
I quite like the New Zealand one. Very attractive.

----------


## Mouse

They're both really pretty  :Smile: 

You have a lovely sense of colour  :Wink:

----------


## nopkin

Wow, these look great! As Mouse said, your color schemes are fabulous, love them.

----------


## Tiphs

Thank you everyone  :Very Happy:  I'm sure doing more in different styles, this is a lot of fun  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Oh, I just saw this! Great work! I especially love the NZ one.

----------


## Tahlion

They are gorgeous  :Smile:

----------

